# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  NY Post

## Peter NJ

Upped the price to $1.00 daily.Paper gets smaller and the price goes up.Must be nice! And no I don't want to read it online I like the paper everyday.

----------


## amyb

I like holding the newspaper too. You are not alone Peter.

----------


## NHDiane

Another vote here for feeling parchment between my fingers  :)

----------


## LindaP

Ha, thats' so funny......my aunt and I were just saying that if the News guy doesn't deliver the paper to our driveway ; we are pissed off all day!!!!!

----------


## amyb

No paper on the driveway in the morning is a poor start to my day too, Linda.

We have a new person on the route-grrrrrrrrr.Late paper, no paper, wrong paper-I am trying to grin and bear it.

----------


## JEK

Step 1 : start the coffee
Step 2: get Kinnear out of the crate, feed him
Step 3: we go get the paper

If I sleep in, "someone" has done it for me :)

----------


## andynap

> No paper on the driveway in the morning is a poor start to my day too, Linda.
> 
> We have a new person on the route-grrrrrrrrr.Late paper, no paper, wrong paper-I am trying to grin and bear it.




We must have the same paper person- no Saturday daily.

----------


## JEK

Just read this article and the last paragraph has an interesting twist to walking down the driveway to get the paper.

Rebuilding a country retreat reveals old log cabin within the walls

----------


## bkeats

I'm the odd man out. I like to read the news (can't call it a paper) on my ipad or iphone on my commute. Most mornings I leave before the paper guy comes anyways so paper does me no good. Download the NYT and FT every morning while I get dressed.

----------

